# Penny Lane



## Cl2abbeyrd (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello! 

I look forward to reading through all of these threads and being a member. Looks like a lot of great information! I have a 9 year old calico cat named Penny Lane. Below is a picture of her. 

I got her on a farm when she was 5 weeks old. She was the loudest, most annoying kitten of her 7 brothers and sisters...but she picked me (by sinking her claws into my arm and not letting go), so home i went with her. 

Penny Lane was the first song to come on in the car on the way back to my house, so that became her name.

She's still pretty sassy at 9 years old and rules the house, even with a 5 year old rottweiler around! Penny is the boss.

Thanks for reading and hope to get some great information from everyone here. Thanks!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She looks very sweet!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Lovely cat, I'd like to see more pictures.
It looks like she has Tabby marking in addition to her Calico patches, that would make her a Patched Tabby and White or Torbie and White.
My late Samantha was a Blue Torbie and an absolutely wonderful cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's lovely...gorgeous coloring!


----------



## missann88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow that cat look so cool! he is two face


----------



## Cl2abbeyrd (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks all. I've never really known what kind of cat she is, so i'm thinking a patched tabby and white must be it!

Here are a couple more pics of her. She also has really round, pretty eyes. She's always received comments on how cute she is.


----------

